# Please Critique Me And My Horse Please=]



## xLaurenOscarx (Aug 11, 2009)

Please Tell Me What Youu Think Of Me And My Horse


----------



## NicoleS11 (Nov 21, 2008)

no critique from me since i dont know the first thing aboug jumping. But how high is that free jump? is it just me...or is that like HUGE?????

you guys look like you work hard together


----------



## xLaurenOscarx (Aug 11, 2009)

Its 1.50m

Heres A Link Of Him Jumping It=]




 
Thank Youu! Xx


----------



## xLaurenOscarx (Aug 11, 2009)

bump it upP


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

hes got a nice tuck. i like how his neck is muscled.


----------



## xLaurenOscarx (Aug 11, 2009)

Thanks
Yeah we've worked on getting his neck like that for a good while!
Thanks


----------



## Lobelia Overhill (Nov 3, 2009)

Can't see anything majorly wrong with either of you!

Oscar looks an awful lot like my horse! what's his breeding?


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

the one thing that really stuck out to me in some of the pics is it looks like your foot needs to be further in the stirrup, it looks like its just the end of your toe in there !

you guys look awesome though ! he is a nice jumper !


----------



## HalfPass (Jun 12, 2009)

Hey there.
No crit from me! you know I think you two are awesome!
What is Oscar's show name???
Just curious.
HP


----------



## xLaurenOscarx (Aug 11, 2009)

HalfPass said:


> Hey there.
> No crit from me! you know I think you two are awesome!
> What is Oscar's show name???
> Just curious.
> HP


 
aw thank you
well hes not registered yet buit when i do im thinkin of 'Ginger Snap' or i might do something in Irish... i dunno lol


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

you seem to have a severe case of piano hands  besides that you two look great!


----------



## xLaurenOscarx (Aug 11, 2009)

LoveTheSaddlebreds said:


> you seem to have a severe case of piano hands  besides that you two look great!


 
yeah i really need to lift my hands up more and thumbs on top!
those pics are from the summer. i still need to work on putting thumbs on top but its a bad old habit that will take time to break but i carry my hands higher now
thanks
x


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

A very nice team!


----------



## xLaurenOscarx (Aug 11, 2009)

Allison Finch said:


> A very nice team!


 
Aw thanks
We do work well together! Its like he knows what i want him to do by a small change in my seat


----------



## SavvyHearts (Sep 29, 2009)

I agree with the piano hands but I love your horse. The only thing I dislike is how you chased the horse so to take the jumps. Horses are prey animals and chasing the horse like that is just asking like a predator. I think you'd find that if you get him to want to take the jumps instead of making him take the jumps he'd take them better and better


----------



## XxHunterJumperxX (Jul 11, 2009)

He is amazing. He has a stunning jump, briliant coloring, and very nice conformation. Though I must point out he has a bit of a ewe neck. I would suggest just some neck flexes before and after rides, and ride him to the bid a lot, and maybe have him stretch lower when you are on him and off him... Just to get some muscle tone on top of his neck.

Other than that I love him and want him!!


----------



## fourtwentyam (Dec 5, 2009)

Piano hands! Haha! And you could stretch your heel a little more. In the second jumping picture it looks like your stirrup is too long - your leg is almost straight and your body should stay over the center of the saddle, you are positioned over the pommel. Otherwise, you look great. Your shoulder is very open and your toes are in. Overall you look very balanced.

Your horse is adorable! I love free jumping, it really helps the horse learn how to jump correctly without a rider getting in the way. I would do lots of free jumping because he appeared awkward in the video - he had a cute tuck when the jumps got higher, and towards the end he was using his neck and back nicely. A couple more sessions I'm sure would help him out. But he's super cute! You two seem like a great team. [=


----------



## xLaurenOscarx (Aug 11, 2009)

XxHunterJumperxX said:


> He is amazing. He has a stunning jump, briliant coloring, and very nice conformation. Though I must point out he has a bit of a ewe neck. I would suggest just some neck flexes before and after rides, and ride him to the bid a lot, and maybe have him stretch lower when you are on him and off him... Just to get some muscle tone on top of his neck.
> 
> Other than that I love him and want him!!


 
Thanks yeah his jump is unreal! Hes only been jumping poles 3 years!
Yeah Ive been working on his neck. He does strteches every day from the ground and when im cooling him off i trot with him long and low outline. Hes coming along nicely Il have to get newer videos and pics up soon

Lol


----------



## xLaurenOscarx (Aug 11, 2009)

fourtwentyam said:


> Piano hands! Haha! And you could stretch your heel a little more. In the second jumping picture it looks like your stirrup is too long - your leg is almost straight and your body should stay over the center of the saddle, you are positioned over the pommel. Otherwise, you look great. Your shoulder is very open and your toes are in. Overall you look very balanced.
> 
> Your horse is adorable! I love free jumping, it really helps the horse learn how to jump correctly without a rider getting in the way. I would do lots of free jumping because he appeared awkward in the video - he had a cute tuck when the jumps got higher, and towards the end he was using his neck and back nicely. A couple more sessions I'm sure would help him out. But he's super cute! You two seem like a great team. [=


 
lol
in the 2nd pic i was after taking a few falls so i was just getting back into things.

lol yeah its class to watch and see how everyone else see's him jumping.
yeah hes a bit off with his striding so next time i do it il put a placing pole just to help him out
thanks x


----------



## xLaurenOscarx (Aug 11, 2009)

Some newer pics


----------

